# Mosquito Friday 4/13



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Is going to be too nice of a day to not take vacation at work and hit up Mosquito. Anyone else going to be on the water in the warm weather? Heading for the shallows on Friday morning and throwing everything I got at them. Going to be on the south end. Will be my first time out on Mosquito this year, taking a break from mother Erie.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to get out. Still need to ready my boat. Was getting it ready and the tilt and trim wouldn't work. Put fluid in it and it was leaking out the top seal. Just rebuilt it and got it together this week. Going to go over everything else and be ready for Friday. I'll be out there after work. So about 4:30ish till dark. I'll be drifting or trolling. Might try casting the shallows.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

I’m thinking half day of work Friday too. Gonna try to make it out to Mosquito.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Check the wind before you go...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I should be out on the boat Saturday


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Check the wind before you go...


Yeah, last I saw was out of the south at 10 to 20. I’ll stay at the south end if that’s the case.


----------



## Shimanoman58 (Apr 11, 2018)

Buddy and I are going Saturday. We've never been what do they like?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I should be out on the boat Saturday


No you won't, you'll be hung over!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I like seeing the wind like it's supposed to be. I usually have much better luck on Mosquito with the wind blowing like crazy. I am always on Erie, so the waves don't bother me one bit. I just wish it was more of a west wind instead of south to beat that eastern shoreline.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Shimanoman58 said:


> Buddy and I are going Saturday. We've never been what do they like?


If I am trolling, nothing beats flicker shads #5 and #7 (Usually perch or shad color works best for me). If I am casting toward the shore, I usually like to use Jr. Thundersticks and swim baits.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

mosquito walleye said:


> If I am trolling, nothing beats flicker shads #5 and #7 (Usually perch or shad color works best for me). If I am casting toward the shore, I usually like to use Jr. Thundersticks and swim baits.


Hey I know where you can get those flicker shads in yellow perch


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Hey I know where you can get those flicker shads in yellow perch


now you're just braggin'

don't forget mine tonight.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Hey I know where you can get those flicker shads in yellow perch


I think I know where as well!! I have so many flickers but I usually can always use a couple more. You can't ever have too many....


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> No you won't, you'll be hung over!


I’ll be hungover tomorrow for my 8am class! Haha


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Shimanoman58 said:


> Buddy and I are going Saturday. We've never been what do they like?


i hear theres a tourney saturday,look out for the bass guys


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> I like seeing the wind like it's supposed to be. I usually have much better luck on Mosquito with the wind blowing like crazy. I am always on Erie, so the waves don't bother me one bit. I just wish it was more of a west wind instead of south to beat that eastern shoreline.


I've found that a SW wind is the best. We've had many a great day on the north end, or the northern part of the south end, with that wind.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've found that a SW wind is the best. We've had many a great day on the north end, or the northern part of the south end, with that wind.


your avatar gives me a hint where you forage!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

slipsinker said:


> i hear theres a tourney saturday,look out for the bass guys


Crappie tourney to sat


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've found that a SW wind is the best. We've had many a great day on the north end, or the northern part of the south end, with that wind.


I agree!!! and the people that stay far south end up missing out on what could have been if they actually moved toward the waves. The Terrova is a dream in the wind to hold my position.


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know the water temps at mosquito?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> Anyone know the water temps at mosquito?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


43


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

QutWrkGoFsh said:


> Anyone know the water temps at mosquito?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


43


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

slipsinker said:


> your avatar gives me a hint where you forage!


Your instincts may be good, but that particular chicken (_Laetiporus cincinnatus_) I found at the base of an oak tree behind the 2nd green at Yankee Run Golf Course in Brookfield.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Your instincts may be good, but that particular chicken (_Laetiporus cincinnatus_) I found at the base of an oak tree behind the 2nd green at Yankee Run Golf Course in Brookfield.


haha, took a guess!lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What a bunch of fair weather fishermen! All the best. Hope you stay dry. --Tim


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Im going out tonight, hopefully the crappie are biting. heard they were once it gets dark


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

huntindoggie22 said:


> 43


I had 44 yesterday on north end and 48 down by the damn


----------



## danglinangler (Mar 16, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> Is going to be too nice of a day to not take vacation at work and hit up Mosquito. Anyone else going to be on the water in the warm weather? Heading for the shallows on Friday morning and throwing everything I got at them. Going to be on the south end. Will be my first time out on Mosquito this year, taking a break from mother Erie.


I went for 4 hours. Breaking in a new outboard. So of course I was trolling the shallower water at the south side of the causeway. Wow was it windy. I didn't have high expectations because of the water temp. 2 hits. running sr4 and flicker shads. Talked to 5 guys at the dock. Everyone did the same. Nothing. But everyone was happy to have their boat start. Still a great day day for me.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

danglinangler said:


> I went for 4 hours. Breaking in a new outboard. So of course I was trolling the shallower water at the south side of the causeway. Wow was it windy. I didn't have high expectations because of the water temp. 2 hits. running sr4 and flicker shads. Talked to 5 guys at the dock. Everyone did the same. Nothing. But everyone was happy to have their boat start. Still a great day day for me.


Yeah, we were casting along the shore. No action. My buddy lost a walleye, I caught a pile, and the bright spot of the day was a 13 inch perch. That was it though, about 4 to 5 goes for us too in the late afternoon to dark.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

We had a decent first trip out. Boat did great and the kids caught some nice perch. All caught on minnows in about 2 feet of water. In a wind blown bay. Just anchored in one spot and stayed till we ran out of minnows.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ya13ya03 said:


> View attachment 260017
> 
> We had a decent first trip out. Boat did great and the kids caught some nice perch. All caught on minnows in about 2 feet of water. In a wind blown bay. Just anchored in one spot and stayed till we ran out of minnows.


Some of my(and kids) most memorable days on that lake were spent "anchored"! My son once caught three nice walleye in 5 minutes with a crawler 6 ft under a bobber in 12 ft while we were anchored! Another day, cast after cast, hauling in a slab crappie on a twister tail in an 18 ft stumpfield!(One Bad thing abt anchoring on Skeeter is "hung up" anchors that a 135 hp o/b can't budge!)


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Got 4 walleye on Saturday casting the shallows in 1-3 FOW on the south end, nothing special, largest being about 17 inches. Only thing we could get any bites on was a white twister tail.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

I’m 


mosquito walleye said:


> Got 4 walleye on Saturday casting the shallows in 1-3 FOW on the south end, nothing special, largest being about 17 inches. Only thing we could get any bites on was a white twister tail.


What time of day?


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Harvest Time said:


> I’m
> 
> What time of day?


During the day. Tried casting in the calm water in the morning with no luck, so went to trolling and also had no luck. Wind started to blow so I stopped trolling to cast wind beatin points, and that's when we started getting hits during the day.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Another day, cast after cast, hauling in a slab crappie on a twister tail in an 18 ft stumpfield!*(One Bad thing abt anchoring on Skeeter is "hung up" anchors that a 135 hp o/b can't budge!)*


lol,,, CJ,,, I have 3 anchors on that same/ exact STUMP pile!
(I now make my ''skeeter' anchors with 8#-10# of lead & an eyebolt!) 
Then it Don't hurt so bad!

Glad you guys are finding some fish,,,,,,,,,, CU next time it WARMS UP!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Cheap anchors= coffee can, an eye bolt and cement.


----------

